

Developer auction starts today - fixx
http://www.developerauction.com/

======
easytiger
hmmm. something about that makes me uneasy.

~~~
3825
I'd like to think I consider myself more than a commodity to be sold to the
highest bidder.

Also, _if_ this takes off, I am sure people will find ways to game the system
six ways til Sunday.

